# Thought of Deb when I saw this.



## PamfromTx (Jul 23, 2021)

Vintage pedal car.   @debodun


----------



## Jules (Jul 23, 2021)

If @debodun had that to sell, she’d be making lots of $$$.  Collectors love this type of thing.


----------



## win231 (Jul 23, 2021)

If it has Navigation, Cruise Control & a CD player, I'll take it.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 23, 2021)

Jules said:


> If @debodun had that to sell, she’d be making lots of $$$.  Collectors love this type of thing.


So true, did some reading on these vintage pedal cars.  

lol, everything I see in Facebook's Marketplace will remind me of Deb now.  I always think to myself, "I bet Deb has this".


----------



## terry123 (Jul 24, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Vintage pedal car.   @debodun
> View attachment 175158


Bet she has one in her garage!!


----------



## debodun (Jul 24, 2021)

No, but I have a little red wagon.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 24, 2021)

debodun said:


> No, but I have a little red wagon.


That is probably worth something, Deb.


----------

